# Open Exchange



## Squeery (14. März 2006)

Moin, ich habe hier eine Life-CD zum Open Exchange Server (von Collax) und soll diese nun testen ob sich die Variante für das Unternehmen lohnen würde.

Hatte jemand von euch vieleicht mal die gleiche Aufgabe oder Erfahrungen auf dem Gebiet?

Da die Live-CD mittels Knoppix läuft, stellt sich für mich die Frage ob es irgend eine Routine gibt um mehere Mails gleichzeitig zu versenden, da ich nach Möglichkeit nicht andauernd selbst Testmails verfassen will.

Das ganze soll später mal in Outlook angebunden werden mittels dem Outlook-XTender.
Vorerst kann ich aber nur über einen Webbrowser zugreifen und mails versenden.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (14. März 2006)

Hallo,

wir haben bereits einige Male openXchange - Server im Kundenauftrag aufgesetzt. Gerade mit OX haben Sie sich ein nicht ganz einfach zu installierende Groupware-Lösung ausgesucht, jedoch besticht sie durch eine sehr durchdachte Oberfläche ...


----------



## Arne Buchwald (15. März 2006)

Hi,

bezugnehmend auf deine PN erstmal hier weiter  - die Konfiguration ist nicht ganz ohne, da die ganzen zusätzlichen Programme in der benötigten Reihenfolge installiert werden müssen, die Libraries eingebunden und alle darauf aufbauenden Programme mit den richtigen Pfaden compiliert werden müssen. Wenn eines der Helper-Programme vor der eigentlichen Installation natürlich noch weitere Abhängigkeiten hat, müssen diese ja auch erstmal erfüllt werden.

Wenn gewünscht ist, können wir in einem persönlichen Gespräch gerne weitere Informationen austauschen, so dass ich euch ein Angebot zur Installation von openXchange übersenden kann.


----------



## Squeery (16. März 2006)

Danke für die Antwort.

Es geht hier allerdings ausschließlich um die OpenXchange Variante von Collax.

Das testen und installieren ist ja mein Job bei dem Projekt (innerhalb meines Praxissemsters).


----------

